# Penn Battle 2 sale on amazon



## JessP (May 15, 2020)

Not sure if anyone is interested but it appears Amazon is having a pretty good sale on Penn Battle 2's from $72-$78 bucks depending on size. 

I hope someone can save a few bucks.


----------



## JRHorne (Aug 6, 2019)

I got my Battle II 4000 with 7' MH rod for like $85 shipped. Rod has mixed reviews but the reel has been solid.


----------



## Duncan (Dec 26, 2006)

I bought a 2500 and a 3000 on this deal. I noticed this morning that the Diawa BG's 
are on sale on Amazon. Don't the reel manufacturers announce new models in July? Wondering if they are starting to clear out for the new versions?


----------



## Shallows (Mar 29, 2020)

Duncan said:


> I bought a 2500 and a 3000 on this deal. I noticed this morning that the Diawa BG's
> are on sale on Amazon. Don't the reel manufacturers announce new models in July? Wondering if they are starting to clear out for the new versions?


What did you pay for them?


----------



## Duncan (Dec 26, 2006)

Shallows said:


> What did you pay for them?


The 3000 was $72.15 and the 2500 was $78.94.


----------



## Shallows (Mar 29, 2020)

Duncan said:


> The 3000 was $72.15 and the 2500 was $78.94.


Jesus, that was cheap.


----------



## JRHorne (Aug 6, 2019)

More than likely it's just Amazon's pricing algorithm. They either hadn't sold enough of them or got a bunch in cheap, so they drop the price, knowing they'll sell some. Then folks post like this on the forums and when people go to buy, the price has jumped a few bucks, but they pull the trigger anyway. Suddenly they've turned a good profit on a few reels.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

They already jacked up the price!


----------

